
MacKenzie Bezos likely to be world's richest woman after divorce - Hongwei
https://www.wired.com/story/mackenzie-bezos-amazon-lone-genius-myth/
======
tedsanders
I mean, as Matt Levine put it, wasn't she already the world's richest woman?

If she has a claim to 50% in divorce, then she also had that claim prior to
divorce.

~~~
OldHand2018
Well forget about the "household net worth" vs "individual net worth" question
for now and consider that this article digs up plenty of evidence that she
wasn't just some supportive spouse in the background and that she was an
indispensable figure in the early success of Amazon and probably deserves to
be recognized as cofounder with an equal claim to the equity.

------
spacegod
I bet Jeff did this on purpose. This could very well be another Pai situation.

~~~
craftyguy
Pai situation?

~~~
JimmyAustin
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lou_Pai](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lou_Pai)

Lou Pai was an Enron exec who divorced his wife and married a stripper. As a
part of his divorce he sold off 250m of shares months before the value of them
collapsed. He was (relatively) shielded from the insider training charges.

